# Do you have SO MUCH MAKEUP...



## DaisyDee (Jan 5, 2006)

that you end up never touching at least half of it?


----------



## mel0622 (Jan 5, 2006)

omg yeah!!! lol. i kinda of feel bad cuz i neglect them and then its money u know?!? i paid for it but i never use up. thats why my new years resolution is to not but so much MA this year. hahah.


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Jan 5, 2006)

yes! Like my pigments and lipsticks especially!


----------



## professionaltart (Jan 5, 2006)

of course, i still have things in boxes!


----------



## Julie (Jan 5, 2006)

Yes, I usually end up wearing the same colors all the time! I tend to use the colors that come out with the new collections and then as soon as the next collection comes out I neglect the other colors and wear those.


----------



## jasper17 (Jan 5, 2006)

I did until this past weekend - now I'm in the process of selling about 60% of what I had been hoarding.  It was physically a painful process at first but now I'm kind of glad I did it.  Now I have the items which I actually use and things are more organized.  Doubtful it will stay this way for long, heh


----------



## Oonie (Jan 5, 2006)

I don't even touch 1/4th of it. I buy it. Come home, spread it out, look at it, catologue it, test it out and put it away.


----------



## user3 (Jan 5, 2006)

Sadly, yes!

At the start of 2005 I rotated all my products but I was still only using about 40% of my m/u.
Now I only use about 10%.
So my resolution is to NOT buy anymore makeup! Only exception is foundation and mascara.
I had to call in for backup! I told my husband that if I bought anymore m/u this year he I want him toss out one product from my collection for each product I buy. He has to do it when I am not around so I can not stop him. This does not include items I ordered at the end of 2005 that have not arrived yet.
Extreme I know but I figure if I breakdown and buy something aproduct being tossed out will for sure keep me from buying again.
Part of the reason I did this is because I have a good bit of LE items and if I feel those could be in jeopardy I can practice better self control.


----------



## mel0622 (Jan 5, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Zap2it* 
_I told my husband that if I bought anymore m/u this year he I want him toss out one product from my collection for each product I buy. He has to do it when I am not around so I can not stop him._

 
lol thats funny but ur right its a good way to learn self-control.


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Jan 5, 2006)

Well, the one thing I have too much of and end up neglecting are my pigments.  I've had tan for 2 or 3 years I think.  I inherited it from my mother, and its still damn near full.  Fushia I've had since April, it's full. I've probably worn it twice.  Thats why I just get my pal at the MAC store to give me samples.  She fills the container up for me, none of that 1/4tsp stuff.


----------



## DaisyDee (Jan 5, 2006)

LOL...well at least I am not alone in my neglect of my makeup.


----------



## sincitylulu (Jan 5, 2006)

Definitely some stuff I only used once or twice..I guess I should think twice before I buy


----------



## CaliKris (Jan 5, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Zap2it* 
_Sadly, yes!

At the start of 2005 I rotated all my products but I was still only using about 40% of my m/u.
Now I only use about 10%.
So my resolution is to NOT buy anymore makeup! Only exception is foundation and mascara.
I had to call in for backup! I told my husband that if I bought anymore m/u this year he I want him toss out one product from my collection for each product I buy. He has to do it when I am not around so I can not stop him. This does not include items I ordered at the end of 2005 that have not arrived yet.
Extreme I know but I figure if I breakdown and buy something aproduct being tossed out will for sure keep me from buying again.
Part of the reason I did this is because I have a good bit of LE items and if I feel those could be in jeopardy I can practice better self control._

 





 That is a lot of will power!!!! How are you going to pass up all the new stuff this year though? TEACH ME PLEASE!!!!!


----------



## Jude (Jan 5, 2006)

I have no self control when it comes to cosmetics.  After coming out of Lingerie, I just purchased a ton of the new Shu Shadows (omg), 10 of the Chromeglass lipglosses and some stuff from Stila.  A few people have mentioned (okay, everyone I know!) that I am out of control with the makeup but I look at it as a collection; and one that brings me enjoyment and fulfillment so I am going to keep going as long as I like.  And if I have to get a bigger place to house my growing collection?  Well... so be it.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Jan 5, 2006)

codeedit


----------



## metalkitty (Jan 5, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jude* 
_I have no self control when it comes to cosmetics.  After coming out of Lingerie, I just purchased a ton of the new Shu Shadows (omg), 10 of the Chromeglass lipglosses and some stuff from Stila.  A few people have mentioned (okay, everyone I know!) that I am out of control with the makeup but I look at it as a collection; and one that brings me enjoyment and fulfillment so I am going to keep going as long as I like.  And if I have to get a bigger place to house my growing collection?  Well... so be it.




_

 
Ooh, you must show us the new chromeglasses!


----------



## Isis (Jan 6, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jude* 
_I have no self control when it comes to cosmetics.... but I look at it as a collection; and one that brings me enjoyment and fulfillment so I am going to keep going as long as I like._

 
Well said! Do what you love!
I know I always throw myself 110% into whatever has my attention for the moment.


----------



## honeyd (Jan 6, 2006)

yes! so many wonderful mac eyeshadows, but this year i stopped wearing eyeshadows except for special occasions. and i still always want to buy more! im an addict

xoxo
d


----------



## user3 (Jan 6, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CaliKris* 
_





 That is a lot of will power!!!! How are you going to pass up all the new stuff this year though? TEACH ME PLEASE!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I would love to keep buying but at this point in time I need to think about more important things. Over the past month we have had extended family issues and family members that need our help. I would much rather put the money that I would use on cosmetics to good use for my family.

The new collections are always a problem for me.  I have no idea how I am going to resist but just thinking about my hubby tossing out an LE item of mine really helps!
Plus, I don't think my roll-around can hold much more makeup. Which means I would have to buy a bigger a roll-around. That would mean I would have to reorganize my closet. Of course I always have my office closet....


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (Jan 6, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DaisyDee* 
_that you end up never touching at least half of it?




_

 
Totally!! Other than the fact that I only wear makeup once or twice a week...I've never gone through an entire thing of anything!! That's why I absolutley will never buy back-ups!!!


----------



## joytheobscure (Jan 6, 2006)

I do not have anything that I haven't worn once.  Now when I've bought stuff in LE on impulse I tend to find a favorite color in the collection and ignore the others.  I do regret some of my walgreens purchases because I am now a bona fide makeup snob and really only like the good stuff.  I adore mac for the brilliant shades but sometimes they don't really get worn as much as I wish they could.  Lip products are what I'm afraid won't go to good use because eyeshadow lasts for ages. 

It is hard to pull out older stuff and wear it though...  I haven't been to a mac counter since December 14th.  I believe a trip is in order next week though, I can't make it any longer.   I totally view it as a collection more so than an obsession <in denial>,  but I do admit to greatly cutting back on my clothing collections and my hot lunch budget.


----------



## pink__grapefruit (Jan 7, 2006)

I have like 10 e/s quads and over 200 lipglosses.

I only use around 5 eyeshadows total, and probably only 2 lipglosses.  So it's probably around like 1/6th of it! hah!


----------



## Sushi_Flower (Jan 7, 2006)

Zap2it - what happens with all the 2006 collections?!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 You're going to en dup secret buying!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  No no i shouldnt give you ideas, you've made such a brave strict decision and you'll be richer for it and your existing makeup will get more attention!

Jude - I don't know how you afford all your makeup!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  It's seriously like you don't need to budget or ever think that you already have similar colours, but i guess if that's your passion then that's what it is, others spend thousands on bags and shoes instead. I'd love to go on one of your shopping sprees!


----------



## zoinksta (Jan 8, 2006)

i've held back makeup for a while (splurged on clothes and shoes), until recently when the MAC holiday collection came out and i went totally bonkers with it. Then it was Lingerie (what not to love?!), and now i'm waiting desperately for the upcoming Cath. D + Culture Bloom collections, which i've had my eyes set on more than ONE item! My wallet is screaming on fire! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i have absolutely no self control.


----------



## bluegrassbabe (Jan 8, 2006)

I've banned myself from new eyeshadows (not including pigments, I'll never stop buying those) until I least finish one off. I currently have 93 shadows, and 42 pigments. I think my piggies get neglected more than the shadow. The shadows are all in palettes and more easily accessible. I have 2 traincases and 1 drawer full of product, and 1 empty traincase that I fill with the most needed products when I travel. 
Until last year I did freelance and bridal makeup quite often, so I used that to justify my purchase habits. My new job has left me very little time to take on anything extra. I have quite a bit of leftover products that I purchased just to use on others, like foundations and such that wouldn't work on me at all. I haven't touched them since the last wedding party I did in October. I'll probably just pass them on to my friends before they go bad. 
I'm not too concerned with using every product regularly. I can't even bare to part with colors I don't use too frequently, just because I like having them around 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I only buy what I can afford, and I don't have many other indulgences.


----------



## asnbrb (Jan 8, 2006)

i do one big haul per month.  i figure, i work a lot and hardly go out anymore and it makes me happier than a crown and coke (haha).


----------



## SonRisa (Jan 8, 2006)

I have A LOT. Over $16,000 of MAC alone (eek!) BUT, I must say that I have used it all and continue to use it all (except of course my backups)


----------



## krazysexxykool (Jan 8, 2006)

Yes, that is why I purge every couple of months and it feels really good.


----------



## breathless (Jan 8, 2006)

what i do is, when i get new mu, i put in besides my mu case. i'll use the new stuff before anything else to even just try it out. once i use it, i'll put it in my mu case. omg. i'm such a dork. lol.


----------



## DaisyDee (Jan 8, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SonRisa* 
_I have A LOT. Over $16,000 of MAC alone (eek!) BUT, I must say that I have used it all and continue to use it all (except of course my backups)_

 


Oh.....My.....God!  I feel so much less guilty about my collection now.  I was just recently lamenting the couple of thousand dollars worth of makeup I have.


----------



## DaisyDee (Jan 8, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jennifer Mcfly* 
_Totally!! Other than the fact that I only wear makeup once or twice a week...I've never gone through an entire thing of anything!! That's why I absolutley will never buy back-ups!!!_

 

I don't buy back-ups either.

The only back-up I ever bought was just recently and it wasn't MAC...it was a L'Oreal Blush Delice in Strawberry Tart b/c the lady who works at Walgreens said they are being discontinued and I LOVE that blush. LOL


----------



## blueyedlady87 (Jan 8, 2006)

Hhhmm. I've been feeling a little sad lately about all my makeup. Like, when am I going to have "enough"? I have a bloody ton of stuff and I feel like a use most of it pretty regularly. But I don't want to live between hauls feeling guilty and obsessive. My OCd, does not help at all! Lol. I think I am going to stick to buying the new collecetions and a few new things in between. Its hard, but man it's so much fun to go buy new stuff. It's truly an addiction.


----------



## 2_pink (Jan 12, 2006)

Once i get new stuff then the other things do get neglected, i tend to move with the collections. But in between collections i'll break out the things that i havent been able to use in awhile & play. 

But i was wondering that...like wow...if ive only used that l/g once and i want more...whats gonna happen to it in a year?? as well as the others?? I dont want them to go bad & have to thrown them out, especially if they are LE. But i cant not get an LE item that i love, it eats at me that i'll never know if it was the "one". Thats why i ordered Bare Venus, which i LOVE. 

Well, i told my sister if she proves worthy, she can inherit my collection. She'll prolly end up using a lot of the stuff i dont use, which is okay as long as she doesnt mistreat it, then i'll have to take immediate action (which ive already had to do).


----------



## Pushpa (Jan 13, 2006)

omg hahaha

i have this problem i do my makeup on the ground infront of a full length mirrow but i keep everything on my vanity and although it is like 3 feet away i just end up using stuff that is already on the ground i need a system but have no idea what it should be?


----------



## carinapieries (Jan 13, 2006)

I live miles away from a MAC counter so when I actually get the opportunity to go Im like a kid in a candy shop! Im totally addicted to the eyeshadows and often end up buying back ups. My reasoning is 'well I might not get to come back here for a few months!' Thing is I have yet to use up a whole eyeshadow. My bronze eyeshadow somehow broke in the pan so I think a trip to the counter is in order! I also have a bad habit of buying expensive mascaras only to find that nothing beats the maybelline sky high curves mascara which only costs around £5.


----------



## xxmissjennyxx (Jan 14, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Julie* 
_Yes, I usually end up wearing the same colors all the time! I tend to use the colors that come out with the new collections and then as soon as the next collection comes out I neglect the other colors and wear those._

 
ditto! but what i do is i clean my traincase and makeup brushes every weekend and set out the stuff i dont wear out so that i can start using it, kind of like a rotation.


----------



## bocagirl (Jan 14, 2006)

I use all my makeup items, but then I don't have a lot.  For all of you that have pigments you're not using, PM me.


----------



## Chelly (Jan 15, 2006)

i try to use everything i have -  

but wait.. you girls dont use your pigments???!?!?!?!!?! those are arguably my FAVORITE to work with - SEND THEM MY WAY!!!!!


----------



## Tabitha (Jan 15, 2006)

Definitely...that's why I've started downsizing my collection.


----------



## swaly (Jan 15, 2006)

I used to tally up the amount of money I've spent on my collection and then feel incredibly guilty about it...but I realized that that's unhelpful and unhealthy behavior. Either I should keep feeling guilty and give up my love for makeup...or say To hell with it! and keep buying confidently and happily the things I'd like to own. Of course, I've chosen the latter path. I no longer feel guilty about the things I don't use frequently because I still do use them, and more importantly––I like them! I do a $100-$200 buy from MAC or Sephora a month, and I'd say it's a good amount. I'm buying a nice 10-shelf see-through cosmetic drawer next so that I can keep my beloved cosmetics in good order.


----------



## cyens (Jan 16, 2006)

You know, I'm totally new on this forum. 
I came here to look the safety about my fluidline and other basics. 

And I do not intend to insult anyone here, but I realy dont understand you guys. How do you guys decide what to wear in the morning, it would drive me nuts to have to choose between 15 shades of white in the morning or whatever color....
And dont you feel concious about your spending, how can you not think before if you actually NEED-it...( I always think before if I realy need/want-it)
Maybe its question that is worth anwsering, but I know some of yah rather not think about it...
And i mean think about this, people who spend money on drugs to get high, yes their money is wasted for these few minutes of thrill, but dont you do the same when you spend money on something you will toss somewhere and prolly never use again? 
I dont understand....but maybe im not in your skin to juge the situation....


I only own the basic colors and do not buy anything that is similar and I rather keep my stack low, because to much is like not enough, it would drive me nuts in the morning. And actually I believe I own too much make-up, ( which is about like 12 e/s, 3 e/l, 5 kohl and the rest of basics in quantity of 1 ) and I replace them when finished or went bad.
I would prolly cry if I realised I spend about 10 000$ on make-up....which i didnt..but justing about it scares me....


----------



## bAbY_cHiCkEn01 (Jan 16, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *'Nessa* 
_
 I told my husband that if I bought anymore m/u this year he I want him toss out one product from my collection for each product I buy. He has to do it when I am not around so I can not stop him._

 

OMG, if that were me, I'd just start buying makeup secretly when he's not around so he wouldn't notice... but then again, I REALLY don't have any self control LOL


----------



## RedBetty (Jan 16, 2006)

I have tons that I've played with once and never touched again.  Actually, I've had brill and humid for over a year, and never even touched them until this saturday.  And I must say, now I'm in love...  I've got to dig more often


----------

